
Cambridge Analytica: 'US regulators approve $5bn Facebook fine' - dustinmoris
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-48972327
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423819)

